# question about homeschooling



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have been struggling with my 6 year olds kindergarten this year. He apparently is not advanced enough for what they want; which is a student who comes into kindergarten counting to 100, reading, writing etc. Liam could write his name, count to 20, say the alphabet, recognize letters etc when he started. But we have still struggled, it is frustrating!

I have a meeting with his teacher tomorrow and I have an inkling that they want to hold him back. 

My notion is to pull him from public school and homeschool. Where is a great place to get the materials? How many hours a day do you all spend on schooling, so on and so forth. 

I am a stay at home mom who runs her own goat dairy, cleans house and does all the "mom and wife" things fring the day, I have time to put into being a good teacher!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out www.hslda.com (or .org?) to discover what the laws are in your state. Many boys are not ready for formal academics at age 6. Doesn't mean a thing. I have one now who wasn't really ready till almost 8 - he reads 3 or 4 years ahead of grade level and is at least 2 years ahead in math. He just needed more time.  Homeschooling can be a great option for these kids. 

Can't really help you with curriculum. It's just too big of a question. I think first you could read some books about homeschooling in general and then decide what you believe about education. That will help you weed out your choices.  Better late than early by Dr. Raymond Moore, and The Well Trained Mind are 2 good places to start.  

hth,
Cindyc.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Cindy!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

As Cindy said, it's too big a question 

Do you have other children? How does your son learn best (is he active, bookish, etc.), what are your family beliefs about education? Do you and your spouse agree on what you want for your children, and when you want it? Did *YOU* have a bad school experience which may be influencing you (not to say this is wrong, but you should know going in why you make the decisions you do, if at all possible).... 

So many questions.

I would suggest you read "The Way They Learn" by Cynthia Ulrich Tobias -- it will give you an idea of the different learning styles. We tend to teach the way we best learn, and if your learning style and your son's don't match, you'd better get ready to change (because he won't!)

Talk to the local hslda (Home School Legal Defense Association) and learn your state's requirements for home educators INSIDE and OUT. Know everything you have to do, legally, and then plan on surpassing the requirements.

Read, read, and then read some more.

Hang out on home education websites, and ask questions.

Get the name of some local home educators, or better -- a homeschool group or cooperative, and get in touch with them. Spend a day with them, go to a meeting, attend a home educating conference (conference season is just beginning, and every conference I've ever attended has at least one sessions geared towards people who are exploring the possibility of home educating their children, but haven't pulled the trigger yet).

Then read some more.

You're going to have a thousand questions.... a day. That's good. But try and be specific, there are all kinds of homeschoolers from all kinds of families, and I'm pretty sure that you'll find someone who can relate to your particular situation.

Then relax, take a deep breath, and read some more 

Good luck -- it's quite the journey, and while it's not for everyone, it is incredibly rewarding.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Retention can work, but I wouldn't consider holding him back because he is already 6. I had my daughter do a "practice" year of kindergarten at the shcool where I teach and then start at our neighborhood school the next year, but she is a late birthday. Has your son had preschool experience? He may just need time to adjust. From my experience, boys tend to struggle more in kindergarten because of the maturity factor. Of course that is just a generalization because I don't know your son. 
Is he easily distracted? That may be a big factor. I homeschooled my son (now 13) because he could NOT sit still and needed regular breaks and one-on-one attention to keep him focused. You son is blessed to have a concerned mom and it sounds like you will do a great job! Growing up around animals lends itself to an excellent education, too! 
Is there a homeschool group or program in your area that offers classes for him to attend? I took my son to a variety of classes over the years to give him some socialization, and to give me a much needed break!!!!!:lookout:


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

"the Way They Learn" by Tobias is excellent as well as the one(s) by Moore.

Tracey asked alot of great questions. As you go you will be asking yourself even more.

You WILL find some cirriculum wont work with your son and others he will be excited about. 
Just dont let yourself get nailed down to one. Just because one worked one year doesnt mean it will be good the next.
Then you get all involved in discipline academically & pick your own brain some more.

You will find what motivates him & adjust accordingly.

Time? A child can spend 6hrs in a formal classrm & come away clueless. A couple hrs a day or so at the kitchen table & outside figuring out how much it costs to feed one goat (if that's how he relates) for a week and any profit...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Goat Servant said:


> I agree completely. In a majority of classrooms teachers spend a LOT of time dealing with behavior management. I am constantly dealing with behavior issues which can be very distracting for me and the other students! When my son was homeschooled he could accomplish more in a few hours of focused instruction than most students could in an entire school day.


----------



## gflippin (Apr 8, 2010)

You might want to check out Amblesideonline.org. They have a complete curriculum online and it is FREE. We homeschooled our boys and I truly believe it's the best way to go. 

Greg


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> My notion is to pull him from public school and homeschool. Where is a great place to get the materials? How many hours a day do you all spend on schooling, so on and so forth.
> 
> I am a stay at home mom who runs her own goat dairy, cleans house and does all the "mom and wife" things fring the day, I have time to put into being a good teacher!


First, www.hslda.com. Find out what your states laws and requirements are. Every state is different.

Second, you and your dh have to be of one accord. You two need to make like a mission statement. Why you want to home school. Is it just to 'catch him up' to put him back in public school? Is it to impress your standards and beliefs in his life? There is SO much more than just the 3 R's in home education.

Third, when you get to your state on www.hslda.com seach for home school groups and contact them. Go to the group, get to know them, sit in on some classes. They can offer you TONS AND TONS of information.

Forth, www.hslda.com will tell you when and where your states annual home school convention is being held. Most of them have speakers, and workshops that are of huge value.

And finally, once your family has committed to this lifestyle called home schooling, then you can seek out 'used book sales'. www.hslda.com also has a website where people are selling their used cirriculum at more than 1/2 off the original price. 

Alot of the cirriculum you will use will be based upon your child's learning style. Does he learn more by reading and doing or does he learn more by touching and doing, or does he learn more by being told what to do?

Most importantly, pray. The Lord will lead you in the direction you should go.

If you commit to home schooling, I can promise you, you will never regret it.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you all! Liam is very mechanical, and learns better from doing rather than sitting. He is an active kid who is honestly easily distracted. More will be known after the meeting this afternoon. 

Liam had 2 years of preschool, has a sister who is a freshman in highschool, I had a great school experience but his dad did not, he was held back in 8th grade. 

I am going to take all of your advice and do my research, talk to people, discuss this with my DH and decide what we need to do. There are a lot of homeschool children around our area and I a going to make some phone calls. 

I have actually read the book by Tobias, I used it for reference in an essay for my child psychology class I took a couple of years ago.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck with your decision!

My husband and I took our son out of school in 2nd grade because they were trying to convince us to put him on ADHD drugs. We have been homeschooling ever since and wouldn't change a moment of it. He is in 8th grade now and is very secure in who he is and what his interests are. In school he was often angry and insecure...what a huge difference. It is so gratifying to see him maturing into a confident young man! He can carry on conversations with adults, has close friends, and is taking a Spanish class at our local community college. He has been teaching himself to play drums and guitar and to draw. He reads Popular Science, Discover, Consumer Reports and other 'grown up' magazines, all without being assigned.

The most important thing I can tell you is to follow your heart. Your instincts are always correct and as parents who want the best for your child, you will make the right decision! Don't let anyone make you feel like you are not capable of doing this...as long as you want what is best for your child, you are completely capable.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

lisa's garden said:


> Good luck with your decision!
> 
> My husband and I took our son out of school in 2nd grade because they were trying to convince us to put him on ADHD drugs. We have been homeschooling ever since and wouldn't change a moment of it. He is in 8th grade now and is very secure in who he is and what his interests are. In school he was often angry and insecure...what a huge difference. It is so gratifying to see him maturing into a confident young man! He can carry on conversations with adults, has close friends, and is taking a Spanish class at our local community college. He has been teaching himself to play drums and guitar and to draw. He reads Popular Science, Discover, Consumer Reports and other 'grown up' magazines, all without being assigned.
> 
> The most important thing I can tell you is to follow your heart. Your instincts are always correct and as parents who want the best for your child, you will make the right decision! Don't let anyone make you feel like you are not capable of doing this...as long as you want what is best for your child, you are completely capable.


Yes, my son will be taking either pre-calc or calc at the local community college (or online college) next year at age 15. He also has an ADHD diagnosis as well as dyslexia. Homeschooling was exactly what he needed.  
Let us know how it goes. 

Cindyc.


----------



## 4piecesof8 (Apr 7, 2010)

One of the best things our family has done is Home School. Our youngest children are 9 and 11 and this is our third year. We mix and match materials to best fit each child's learning.

Best of luck in this new adventure, there are tons of folks home schooling and willing to help you.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> Better late than early by Dr. Raymond Moore, and The Well Trained Mind are 2 good places to start.
> 
> hth,
> Cindyc.


There's (at least!) one other one by Dr. Moore that came out after Better Late than Early that I think is also a really good jumping off point. 
I'll go hunt and see if I can remember what it was...

This one: The Successful Homeschool Family Handbook


----------

